# Question for US snowbirds



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

For you snowbirds out there who spend a lot of time in the US (maybe because you have a home, or rent a place for a few months in the year) but who are not US citizens:

Do you still travel to Cuba for vacations? Or because you are physically spending time in the US, do you have to adhere to the US laws that prohibit "Americans" from taking vacations there?

For example, when you enter the US, it's possible that the border guards may question you about other countries you've recently visited.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Why would they doubt that your nice tan came from visiting Vancouver?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

How do they know when the tan occurred? Say you're a snowbird in the US. You head down to California for a bit, get a tan, go back to Canada, re-enter the US.

All that aside, let's even assume that Cuba stamped the Canadian passport. Is that actually a problem when you enter the US?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I am not a snowbird and I have not visited Cuba. But my understanding is that nowadays all our movements are tracked electronically and that this information is shared with the US government. I don’t like it, but I have no choice.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Customs & Boarder can ask any traveler any question anytime they want there are a number of countries that would cause more than a quick nod. The USA is well aware that Canadians like to travel.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Daniel. It could be that Cuba isn't a good idea in my case.

Are there any other Caribbean / sunny destinations that bother the CBP guards, when I am hopping via Canada back into the US? Is the Dominican Republic completely fine? I have trouble keeping up with American neuroses.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

In the case of Cuba I think its optional to have your passport stamped.

Any country deemed a drug source country will get their attention I'm not sure where that puts the DR.


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

Tons of Americans go to the DR (at least the last couple of times I went) so I don't imagine it's a problem. DR packages also abound on US travel websites so I imagine it's pretty common/kosher.


----------

